# my love, my dear- girlfriend



## blaugrana45

How can i call my girlfriend in Catala?
She is from Barcelona and i would like to call her some special way.
I just know how to say T`estim Molt or moltisimo...
How do you say MY LOVE? or My Dear?
HELP! lol.... thank u

Her name is Manuela by the way


----------



## Butterfly Effect

G'Day Blaugrana45
I am only learning Castellano myself, but have come to realize there are so many terms of endearment when referring to a loved one. 
You could try:
Mi Amor-my love
Mi Tesoro- my treasure
Mi Cielo y Tierra-my heaven and earth
I'm sure there will be someone along more expert in this beautiful language soon.
Hope this has helped
BE


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hi,

a couple to start:
'amor meu'  -> 'my love'
'vida meva' -> 'my life'


----------



## blaugrana45

THANKS Avellanainphiliy that`s great!


----------



## ernest_

Also, "gateta" (ga-TET-a), it means "pussy cat", it is used to refer to any good-looking girl or woman in a humorous way.


----------



## blaugrana45

LOL!..... that`s not what im looking for right now... but is good to know though.... 
Thank u!!


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> Also, "gateta" (ga-TET-a), it means "pussy cat", it is used to refer to any good-looking girl or woman in a humorous way.



Doncs per a mi resulta ofensiu.


----------



## ernest_

Dixie! said:


> Doncs per a mi resulta ofensiu.



Crec que més aviat t'ho hauries d'agafar com un elogi, però si ho trobes ofensiu ja aniré en compte de ni dir-t'ho


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Two more:

"bonica"  and "maca"  Both mean something like "pretty".

Hope it helps.

Siau


----------



## mateo19

Hola a tots!

Ne tinc un altre.

You can call her "xata".  I think it most closely means "cutie" or "sweetie", maybe even "honey".  It's a sweet way to call her.
And then if they haven't mentioned it, they also use the word cariño in Catalan (it's taken from Spanish) and in Catalan it's spelled "carinyo".  This is one of my favorite ones and is very common.

Bona sort amb ella!


----------



## mixi

I agree with mateo 19, the most common used is "carinyo" or "amor". And with "gateta" I realy wouldn't like it neighther.
Also you can use a nickname just for her. I think that is really appreciate.
Good luck.


----------



## zlatha

I really wouldn't one my boyfriend to call me gateta or xata.... :S


----------



## mateo19

Hola, Zlatha!

Per què no?  Es tracta d'una preferència personal o té un sentit negatiu?  (Em refereixo tan sols a "xata", já m'imagino que "gateta" pot sonar una mica masclista.)

Moltes gràcies, per endavant, per explicar-nos per què.


----------



## _Husby_

I per què no dir "reina" i així ens evitem castellanismes? 

Blaugrana 45, if you're still looking for smth cute for your gf you can call her "reina" (queen), I find it pretty and no offensive at all


----------



## avellanainphilly

mateo19 said:


> Hola, Zlatha!
> 
> Per què no?  Es tracta d'una preferència personal o té un sentit negatiu?  (Em refereixo tan sols a "xata", já m'imagino que "gateta" pot sonar una mica masclista.)
> 
> Moltes gràcies, per endavant, per explicar-nos per què.



Jo també crec que "xata" pot sonar una mica despectiu, o fins i tot agressiu.  Tot això depèn molt del context, de l'entonació, etc. Però per exemple, et poso un parell de contextos on 'xata' pot sonar força malament

- Em queixo que el dinar està massa salat i em diuen: "mira, xata, si no t'agrada, un altre dia cuines tu'.
- Estic intenant aparcar el cotxe i el paio de darrera, que és un impacient, em diu  "va, xata, que és per avui"  

També és veritat que això passa amb moltes paraules d'aquestes, però trobo que amb 'xata' sona especialment agressiu. 

Blaugrana, I was just sayint that 'xata' may sound a bit agressive in certain contexts.


----------



## mixina

Reina? Sembla que et cridin en el mercat: - Vinga reina! Compra'm un enciam!!

Tots aquest noms que esteu dient: nena, xata, reina. Crec que les solien dir les "avies".

De totes maneres, penso que el que realment està buscant blaugrana45 es "amor" "vida" "carinyo".


----------



## _Husby_

"Carinyo" és un gran castellanisme, i ja disposats a ensenyar la llengua, per què no ensenyar-la bé? 

Reina i rei es diu molt ací al País Valencià, no és només cosa d'àvies. A més a més és la paraula que s'empra a les traduccions del castellà "cariño".


----------



## la_mei

blaugrana45 said:


> How can i call my girlfriend in Catala?
> She is from Barcelona and i would like to call her some special way.
> I just know how to say T`estim Molt or moltisimo...
> How do you say MY LOVE? or My Dear?
> HELP! lol.... thank u
> 
> Her name is Manuela by the way



girlfriend= xicota (Catalunya) xicona (País Valencià).

I love you = T'estim*o* molt, moltíssim.

My Love, My Darling= cariño (cariñet), reina (reineta), dolça (sweet), rateta (little mouse, I want to think that these expresion become of the tale "la rateta presumida" The little conceited mice"), princesa, cuca (lovely-looking)...


----------



## mateo19

Bon dia BlauGrana:

I was just going to correct the conjugation error from your first post, but I see la_mei just did that.  You said your girlfriend is from Barcelona, so "T'estimo" is the standard form.  If she had been from València it is "T'estime" and if she had been from 
the Illes Balears then it is "T'estim".  I actually have a bumper sticker that says "Només en català es pot dir "T'estim". Prova-ho."  ("You can only say "t'estim" in Catalan. Try it out.")  Cool, huh?  Good luck finding the right "pet name" for your girl - I think asking her what she prefers, until you get a solid handle on Catalan, if the best strategy.  Cheers!


----------

